# New owner, '06 smoke se-r



## SnowBlindSE-R (May 3, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Just picked up my '06 Altima SE-R (smoke/auto) The break in is killing me...only 545 miles so far. I can't wait to see if my SE-R will run with a '04 Maxima to shut a guy up at work. Let me know about any experiences.

Patrick


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice car 

I've never raced a Max - I don't know why you'd have a problem. Should be a dead even race.


----------



## YES SER!! (Dec 3, 2005)

Should be NO PROBLEM. I continuously have fun against my buddy and his 35th Anniversary Z with 300HP.....


----------



## mikey7182 (Mar 16, 2006)

You should take the Maxi, especially an auto. I'm pretty sure the SE-R weighs a bit less, and with the same horse and a 6spd, it should be no problem.

BTW... what's a break-in period?? lol


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

SE-R v Max...HAHAHAHAH

SE-R by a long shot. Congrats on the car.


----------

